# Garlic confit



## atomicsmoke (Oct 25, 2016)

The garlic confit came up on a duck confit thread - so I decided to do it.

Garlic 













_20161025_195849.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Oct 25, 2016






Getting poached in pig fat












_20161025_195838.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Oct 25, 2016






After about 40min












IMG_20161025_195756.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Oct 25, 2016






Very mild, clean flavour. We served it spread on bread with garden tomatoes.

I don't see much difference compared to roasted garlic (whole head roasted then cloves squeezed out).


----------



## wild west (Oct 25, 2016)

It's hard to beat full garlic heads roasted. Very little effort involved. We usually do a full cookie sheet of garlic heads and freeze them after roasting.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2016)

That has to be good.   Could use in other dishes as just flavoring?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 25, 2016)

You could....but it's very mild. You need a lot of it. I use in a grilled mushroom salad. A whole head.


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2016)

Brilliant!

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes the flavor is mild compared to sauteed garlic. And it is virtually exactly like roasting a whole head, flavor wise...BUT...the benefit is you can make a lot more, say for apps at a big Holiday Party or as a do ahead for the future. Using Olive Oil to Confit, you get a cup or 2 of highly flavored Oil to use on salads or to saute other foods. Try mashing the Garlic into Mashed Potatoes or the filling of Twice Baked Potatoes. It is amazing as a Pizza Topping, especially with Clams or Shrimp, added near the end of baking of course. Great in Potato Salad, or puree and mix with Mayo for a sandwich spread or quick Aioli for seafood. Chop and mix with Butter, Herbs and Parm Cheese for awesome Garlic Bread. Toss a A LOT of the Garlic and some Oil with Pasta, add plenty of Parm Reggiano Cheese and you have dinner in minutes. Spread the Garlic Confit under the skin of your next yardbird or turkey. Basically anywhere you would enjoy a somewhat milder garlic flavor, the Confit or Oil will work...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks terribly good Atomic....   I like it......


----------



## chipmanbbq (Oct 31, 2016)

Loving this thread!

Could a guy make mass quantities of this stuff and then can it? I assume it would need to be pressure cooked. Just curious.


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 31, 2016)

How about poaching in bacon grease? Would one overpower the other? Just thinking about some bacon/garlic toast.

Barry.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 31, 2016)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 31, 2016)

chipmanbbq said:


> Loving this thread!
> 
> 
> Could a guy make mass quantities of this stuff and then can it? I assume it would need to be pressure cooked. Just curious.



Depends the temps you cook at. If you follow strictly the confit techniques , the cooking process temperature (less than 200F) does not go high enough to kill all the nasties.

If you keep the fat temperatures above 250F the garlic will be fine to can without pressure canner.


----------



## chipmanbbq (Oct 31, 2016)

Might be a good excuse for me to purchase a pressure canner. We can a lot of salsa and pickles using a water bath, but I've never tried canning anything that required the use of a pressure canner. How awesome would it be to able to open a jar of garlic confit anytime you want?!

On a side note, last time we roasted a bunch of garlic I went a little overboard on eating it. I sweated garlic for the next two days. It was awful.


----------

